# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Ναυτιλία και Πολιτισμός > Ναυτικά Μουσεία και Πλοία > Πλοία Μουσεία στο Εξωτερικό >  Bore [Kristina Regina, Borea, Bore]

## Leo

Ο "φακός" του ais συνέλαβε το όμορφο σκαρί σήμερα το πρωί έξω από το μεγάλο λιμάνι. Μηχανές επ΄και φωτογραφίστε το...Δεν είναι αό τα πλοία που βλέπουμε τακτικά στα νέρα μας.

----------


## Apostolos

Δυστηχώς σε εμένα ήταν κρυμένο και δέν μπόρεσα... Το έχω όμως στην Μυτιλήνη πέρισυ!

----------


## Leo

Μια δεύτερη ευκαιρία για τουσ φίλους των παλαιών σκαριών. Το πλοίο σύμφωνα με το ais πλησιάζει τον Ισθμό της Κορίνθου με προβλεπόμενη ώρα άφιξης στον Πειραιά σήμερα το μεσημέρι.

----------


## grangelo

Όσο μέγεθος του λείπει τόση φινέτσα εχει το καραβάκι
KRISTINA REGINA.JPG

----------


## STRATHGOS

~lesvos~

27102008089.jpg

27102008095.jpg

----------


## esperos

> ~lesvos~
> 
> 27102008089.jpg
> 
> 27102008095.jpg


ΣΤΡΑΤΗΓΕ  μου  ένα  παράσημο  από  μένα! :Very Happy:

----------


## mastrovasilis

> ~lesvos~
> 
> 27102008089.jpg
> 
> 27102008095.jpg



Γεια σου ρε Στρατάρχη με τα κρουαζιερόπλοια σου. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## prutanis

Το Kristina Regina στο λιμανι του Ηρακλειου Σαββατο 28/03/2009 μεσα απο το Superfast XII
kristina regina.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

> Το Kristina Regina στο λιμανι του Ηρακλειου Σαββατο 28/03/2009 μεσα απο το Superfast XII
> kristina regina.jpg


αψογος..................

----------


## dimitris

> Το Kristina Regina στο λιμανι του Ηρακλειου Σαββατο 28/03/2009 μεσα απο το Superfast XII
> kristina regina.jpg


 Ωραια ληψη απο ενα ομορφο σκαρι! και στο χερι :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Αυτή η μεγαλοκοπέλα δεν μας ξεχνάει και κάνει τις περατζάδες της συχνά πυκνά σε διάφορα λιμάνια. Να μη σας πώ ότι είναι από τα λίγα κεουαζιερόπλοια που περνούν απο τον Ισθμό...

----------


## mastrokostas

> Αυτή η μεγαλοκοπέλα δεν μας ξεχνάει και κάνει τις περατζάδες της συχνά πυκνά σε διάφορα λιμάνια. Να μη σας πώ ότι είναι από τα λίγα κεουαζιερόπλοια που περνούν απο τον Ισθμό...


Την συμπαθείς βλέπω καπετάνιο την λίγο σιτεμένη κυρία  μας!!!!Υπάρχει κάποιος έρωτας ..... μας θυμίζει κάτι από το παρελθόν ??

----------


## Leo

> Την συμπαθείς βλέπω καπετάνιο την λίγο σιτεμένη κυρία μας!!!!Υπάρχει κάποιος έρωτας ..... μας θυμίζει κάτι από το παρελθόν ??


Απλά μου αρέσουν τα παλαιά πλοία που τα προσέχουν και τα περιποιούνται.... ¶σε που έχει ένα όνομα που κάτι σου λέει χωρίς να είναι συγκεκριμένο!

----------


## mastrokostas

> ¶σε που έχει ένα όνομα που κάτι σου λέει χωρίς να είναι συγκεκριμένο!


Ναι !κάτι σαν Ουκρανεζα babysitter! :Very Happy: 
Αστειεύομαι !Εμένα μου αρέσει διότι είναι μοναδικό .Δεν μοιάζει με κανένα άλλο!

----------


## mastrokostas

Θα περάσει απο Πειραιά την Τετάρτη 1/4 .Οπότε θα δούμε για ακόμη  μια φορά .

----------


## gtogias

Το κλασικό σκαρό Kristina Regina με τη συνοδεία του ρυμουλκού Θέτις στα Ίσθμια έχοντας ολοκληρώσει το πέρασμα του Ισθμού:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 42620

----------


## Nautikos II

> Το κλασικό σκαρό Kristina Regina με τη συνοδεία του ρυμουλκού Θέτις στα Ίσθμια έχοντας ολοκληρώσει το πέρασμα του Ισθμού:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 42620


 Συλεκτικη φωτογραφια

----------


## mastrokostas

Δυστυχώς χτες ,περιμένοντας να φύγει το Δανάη ,μας πήρε η νύχτα, και δεν είναι τόσο καλός ο φωτισμός .Να την αφιερώσω στον Leo που τόσο του αρέσει . :Wink: 
IMG_7776.JPG

----------


## Apostolos

Γιατι δέν ήρθες να το περιμένουμε παρέα???

----------


## Leo

Είπα κι εγώ, είπα κι εγώ.... 
Χθές έζησα (χωρίς φωτογραφική) θεσπέσιες αναχωρήσεις μεγαθηρίων απο τον Πειραιά, αλλά και όμοφρων κυριών όπως την ανωτέρω που μου χάρισε *ο ο ο ο ο mastρokostas μας. Ευχαριστώ*

Τελικά ο Πειραιάς είναι ένα λιμάνι απρόβλεπτο..., γεμάτο εκπλήξεις, ποτέ δεν ξέρεις τι θα σου κάτσει, εκτός της καθημερινότητας.

----------


## Leo

Εν συνεχεία του σχολίου εδώ, ξέχασα να σας πω οτι μη έχοντας τι να κάνω παρά να χαζεύω και να απολαμβάνω, μέτρησα τις λάμπες της γιρλάντας του πλοίου από το άλμπουρο πάνω από την γέφυρα μέχρι την πρύμη. Μάλιστα μουήρθα να πω σε ανθρώπους που χάζευαν σαν εμένα, να μην μετακινούνται, γιατί περνούσαν από μπροστά μου κι έχανα τη σειρά... και φτου απο την αρχή........ :Cool: . Ηταν όλες 60.

----------


## aegina

Asxima nea:akousa oti i etaireia tou psaxnei na vrei allo ploio opote to omorfo skari einai sta teleutaia tou... :Sad:

----------


## nikosnasia

Το Kristina Regina πριν λίγο και συγκεκριμένα 20:09 αρόδο στη Μυτιλήνη.
DSCN5415.JPG

----------


## mastrokostas

Απιθανη !!!! :Wink:

----------


## Leo

nikosnasia, είναι το αγαπημένο μου παλιό και πανέμορφο κρουαζιεροπλοιάκι... Ευχαριστούμεπου μας χάρισες αυτό το νυχτερινό στολιδάκι που κοσμεί το νησί σας.

----------


## aegina

Leo opws egrapsa kai proigoumenos isws i teleutaia fora pou to vlepoume stin Ellada...paei gia skrap - kanonismoi vlepeis-...

----------


## mastrokostas

Σήμερα εν μέσο βροχών και ισχυρών νοτιάδων ,σιγά- σιγά έφτασε στο Πειραιά η αδυναμία του φίλου μου του Leo, και γι αυτό την φωτογράφησα και του την αφιερώνω !
IMG_9161.JPG

----------


## Leo

> Σήμερα εν μέσο βροχών και ισχυρών νοτιάδων ,σιγά- σιγά έφτασε στο Πειραιά η αδυναμία του φίλου μου του Leo, και γι αυτό την φωτογράφησα και του την αφιερώνω !


Σ ευχαριστώ Κώστα, ανταποδίδω με μια απογευματινή της τραβηγμένη από το Superfast XII. Αυτή την ώρα αναχωρεί...... την βλέπω live  :Very Happy: 

P1260245.jpg

----------


## aegina

Leo isws einai i teleutaia fora pou ti vlepoume... :Sad:

----------


## Leo

> Leo isws einai i teleutaia fora pou ti vlepoume...


Αν είναι σωστό λυπάμαι πολύ.... από την άλλη χαίρομαι που είμαι ένας απο τους τελευταίους που το φωτογράφισαν στην Ελλάδα και που το είδαν ζωντανά να περνά τα φανάρια του Πειραιά...

----------


## mastrokostas

> Αν είναι σωστό λυπάμαι πολύ.... από την άλλη χαίρομαι που είμαι ένας απο τους τελευταίους που το φωτογράφισαν στην Ελλάδα και που το είδαν ζωντανά να περνά τα φανάρια του Πειραιά...


 νομιζεις!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

> νομιζεις!!!!


Βγαίνοτας... χαχ χαχα....  :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mastrokostas

Όπως κάθε χρόνο τέτοια εποχή ,έτσι και φέτος ήρθε στον Πειραιά σήμερα αυτό το όμορφο βαποράκι !Να αφιερώσω αυτήν την φωτο σε όλους του φίλους του Ναυτιλία ,και ειδικά στον φίλο μου τον Λεο που είναι το αγαπημένο του !! 

IMG_9933.jpg

----------


## Leo

Μα είναι ένα μικρό καμάρι, που κάθε ένας θα ζήλευε να πάει ένα ταξίδι μαζί του. Σ ευχαριστώ Κώστα που δεν με ξέχασες... :Very Happy:

----------


## proussos

*KRISTINA REGINA στην Σαντορίνη...30/03/2010*
KristReg_sant.jpg

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Το KRISTINA REGINA στο λιμάνι Ηρακλείου στις 27-03-2010 όπου το λιμάνι μας ήταν κ η αφετηρία της κρουαζιέρας του...Το φιλοξενούσαμε για δυο ημέρες 27-03 κ 28-03 όπου κ αναχώρησε στις 19:30 της 28ης Μαρτίου για Κουσάντασι!Αφιερωμένη στον mastrokwstas κ στον Leo!!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82372

----------


## Leo

Αρτέμη, σ ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση, ενός πλοίου που μου αρέσει πολύ. :Smile:

----------


## aegina

Teleutaia fora pou to vlepoume dystyxws.:cry:

----------


## mike_rodos

*Για τους λάτρεις του πλοίου... To Κristina Regina στη Ρόδο το περασμένο φθινόπωρο...* 

DSCN3551.jpg

----------


## douzoune

Kristina Regina στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης, 3-5-2010
Φωτό ενός καλού μου φίλου τον οποίο και ευχαριστώ για την παραχώρηση

Για τον λάτρη Leo :wink: :Very Happy: 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 89041

----------


## Leo

Ε μαα....δεν είναι για χάζεμα αυτό Το πλοίο?  :Smile:  Σ ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη, να είσαι καλά.

----------


## mastrokostas

Για τους φανατικους φίλους των κλασικών ναυπηγικών γραμμών !!


IMG_9967.jpg

----------


## aegina

Apo egeiri pigi ematha oti o antikatastatis tou legete KRISTINA KATERINA.

----------


## DimitrisT

Φίλε aegina το πλοίο περιλαμβάνεται ήδη στο σαιτ της εταιρίας και είναι το πρώην Konstantin Simonov , Francesca, The Iris είναι αδερφό πλοίο με τα Φως(Ουγκο Φωσκολο ) & Easy cruise life.

----------


## aegina

Kai elega oti me poio miazei me pio maizei... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Rocinante

Και ομως υπαρχει ελπιδα να σωθει!!!!!!!!
Στην σελιδα του ο Peter Knego μας πληροφορει οτι Φιλανδεζικη εταιρεια προσπαθει να το αγορασει και να το μετατρεψει σε πλωτο ξενοδοχειο και μουσειο.
Χαρας ευαγγελια λοιπον για τον φιλο μου τον Leo που θα ηθελε να κανει ενα ταξιδακι μεχρι το Turku μιας και δεν προλαβε το New Cambay Prince στην Βομβαη  :Wink:  :Wink: 
Περισοτερα ΕΔΩ

----------


## Leo

Να είσαι σίγουρος ότι θα το κάνω, αν οι λόγοι σου βγούν αληθινοί, και μετά θα πάμε με τον Ελληνίς Hurtigruten με το Lofoten, αν θες έρχεσαι  :Wink:

----------


## Naias II

Πως αλλάζουν οι εποχές.......

Στο λιμάνι του Γιβραλτάρ
Arcadia%20&%20Kristina%20Regina%20(1).jpg
gibraltarport.com

----------


## DimitrisT

To Kristina Regina επέστρεψε στο αρχικό του όνομα (Bore) και στα αρχικά σινιάλα του   :Wink: 
bore_1960_8.jpg

πηγή: http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/bore_1960_b_8.htm

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*K**ristina Regina

29/6/2009

*KR1.jpg

KR2.jpg
http://www.flickr.com/photos/iks_berto/3923698602/

Επισης εδω 
http://www.flickr.com/groups/1058304@N22/

και εδω
http://www.flickr.com/search/?q=Kristina%20Regina




> IDNo:     5048485         Year:     1960
> Name:     BORE             Keel:     
> Type:     Ferry (pax/RORO)     Launch Date:     19.3.59
> Flag:     FIN             Date of completion:     5.4.60
> Tons:     3492             Link:     3280
> DWT:     870             Yard No:     353
> Length overall:     99.9         Ship Design:     
> LPP:     90.4             Country of build:     SWE
> Beam:     15.3             Builder:     Oskarshamns Varv
> ...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Καταπληκτικες φωτογραφιες του *Kristina Regina* στην Λισσαβωνα τον Αυγουστο 2008 απο τις εξαιρετικες ιστοσελιδες του Πορτογαλου καραβολατρη Luis Miguel Correia

Πηγη: http://lmcshipsandthesea.blogspot.co...stina%20Regina

KR.jpgKR2.jpg

----------

